# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Norinco 22wmr project

## cambo

After holding it for a day or 2 I decided the stock needed stripping and a proper finish done.

Rifle as I got it


Stock before


Stripper doing it's thing


After sanding with 200, 400, 800, 1200 then 0000 steel wool


Left it in the hot water cupboard to keep warm and dry till I get the "special finish" for it.

----------


## cambo

The next step was the bolt.
Norinco's machining process is shit. The roughness is legendary.
So after about 4hrs with 800 then 1200 grit wet and dry followed by 2hrs of using a Dremel and Autosol it is somewhat better.

Bolt outer before...



After...



Firing pin before...



After...

----------


## Chop3r

Not too sure what sort of wood they use for the stock but they are so soft. I have a JW27 and if you look at it too hard it gets a ding in it.
Shoots well though

----------


## Frogfeatures

Nice work
Have you done anything with the trigger ?

----------


## scottrods

If I get one for under 150 I'll buy and do up. just cant squeeze any more in the safe

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisF

Nice job , do you plan on using a can on it ?

----------


## cambo

Haven't touched the trigger yet. Seems ok since I polished the bolt etc.  
Will be using a Gunworks 22mag suppressor once I have chopped and threaded it.

Looks like I can do more on the wmr seeing as the weather is so crap this weekend.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cambo

Put some colour on the wood today.
Next step is coating it with Danish oil till I get the finish I like.

----------


## veitnamcam

Interesting!
almost looks like treated timber now.

----------


## ChrisF

If you have not brought the can already , you may want to look at the 22mag can made by MAE , all SS

----------


## cambo

> If you have not brought the can already , you may want to look at the 22mag can made by MAE , all SS



Cheers, I already have the suppressor for it. It was on my 22lr.
Will be putting a smaller can on that though.

----------


## gadgetman

Looking good Cambo

----------


## cambo

The stock is finished  :Have A Nice Day: 
4 coats of Danish Oil and a light polish up using a terry cloth and it has come up quite good, if I do say so myself.
I can polish it further with a wax if I want, but I think it looks quuite good as it is.
Makes it look a bit different to normal stock refinishes.



I still have to chop and thread it yet, but at least it's all back together.....for now.    :Cool:

----------


## scottrods

I'm glad you'll only bring it when spotlighting roo's. It's ugly as!

----------


## muzr257

Ugly compared to its owner, or just generally ugly lol

----------


## cambo

Everything is ugly compared to me Muzr. You know that.....   :Psmiley: 
Play nice and you could have a fiddle with it  :Zomg:

----------


## nicklm

This looks awesome!

----------


## cambo

Had the barrel chopped to 18" and threaded for suppressor today.

Just need the weather to hold off for a bit longer so I can get out and have a play.

----------


## cambo

Me and the boy took our rimfires out for a play today seeing as the weather was being nice for a change.
Got the wmr sighted in, as best as I could with the crap scope it has. It looses focus once the power is over x5.
It's OK for now but not worth spending too much time with.

Noticed the boy was shooting slightly high, so resighted the Marlin 22 in. Got him doing some real nice groups! 
3 shot groups, holes touching each time at 50m. Happy dad  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ChrisF

wheres the pic of it with a can on ?

----------


## cambo

Battery in the camera went flat before I could take the pic.....and the Mrs has misplaced the charger after she got into her cleanup mode.  (facepalm)

Will take a pic or 3 once I have located the charger and charged the battery.

----------


## ChrisF

thats why , MY compact camera uses std AA batteries , always have spare AA , wether normal or re-chargables

----------


## ebf

Nice work cambo ! I like the colour, what stain did you use ?

----------


## cambo

I used Briwax blue wood dye spirit based, and the finish coats are Briwax Danish Oil.

----------


## Dynastar27

awesome man  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Proneshooter

Nice job  :Have A Nice Day: 

I did similar on my 7.62x39 Norinco bushranger... you can see whay they are the price they are, norinco certainly dont spend any time on finish  :Have A Nice Day: 

http://www.thebushrangerproject.yolasite.com/

----------


## Frogfeatures

You've inspired me to give the bolt on mine a bit of love, however....
How do you strip it down ?

----------


## cambo

Very easy. There's not much to them.
Remove bolt and decock (hold bolt in 1 hand firmly and turn bolt handle, you will notice it goes quite loose). 
Push in black firing pin button (on back of bolt) and lift out safety lever (careful there's quite a bit of spring pressure on button). 
Slide all apart.  Lay out on table in order it comes apart.

----------


## cambo

> Nice job 
> 
> I did similar on my 7.62x39 Norinco bushranger... you can see whay they are the price they are, norinco certainly dont spend any time on finish 
> 
> http://www.thebushrangerproject.yolasite.com/


That 104 look real good now.  :Thumbsup: 

How do you find that scope?
I need to look for a better scope for on the wmr.

----------


## cambo

Also wouldn't mind a spare magazine if anyone knows of any.

----------


## Barrel

Good thread Cambo I am watching with interest.
I am also a bit of a Norinco .22 magnum fan. You can still buy magazines new for as low as $50 (5shot). What I did was bought a couple of the earler models JW15D which had 10 shot magazines cheap on trade me and put a 5shot magazine on and resold. Occasionally 5 shot magazines come up on Trade Me and I have bought some for as little as $20.
I bought one of these rifles over 25 years ago, put a cheap 6x nikko stirling scope on it (still on it with no problems), and I would hate to think what it has shot, it would have shot 2 or 3 deer, several goats,  literally 100s of wallabies, god knows how many rabbits and hares(500+ rabbits in one day when they were in their peak in central) and probably about 40+ cattle beasts (homekill).
This old rifle looks like shit but still shoots like shit. I use Winchester 40gr HP and buy it in 10 brick lots normally a couple of times a year but I religiously clean it thoroughly after use. All I have done to it is a minor trigger adjustment and cleaned out the forend so the barrel doesnt touch  the stock anymore.
I was going to keep one of the other Norincos I bought and get it threaded for a suppressor for night shooting just as you have done but instead bought one of the only .22mags that I have seen that shoots better than my old Norinco magnum already threaded,a Marlin XT. I doubt if the Marlin will outlast my Norinco. Incidentally the other 3 I bought and passed on also shot oK.
I did hear the other day of a gunsmith that will not thread Norincos because sometimes the bore is not centred correctly in the barrel.
Critics down cry and boohoo them because of their finish but just about all of my mates that have used mine have gone and bought one the same.
Mine is my go to rifle. I also own a .22, a .17hmr and a ,223 but if I could only have 1 rifle I would keep my .22magnum Norinco.
So keep posting your progress.

----------


## Proneshooter

Thanks Cambo  :Have A Nice Day: 

The scope itself is good. solid and well made... Don't know if I am sold on non-locking target turrets on a bush rifle though... It just seems a bit like asking for them to be bumped and at the crucial moment your scope is out a couple of inches

cheers
Tracy




> That 104 look real good now. 
> 
> How do you find that scope?
> I need to look for a better scope for on the wmr.

----------


## kotuku

ive also got the bushrangerin 7.62x39.Mine is glass bedded with barrel bed sealed by glass &mat.
freefloated up till last 2"before recoil lug. she is tapped for a suppressor which she shares with big sister the venerable no4 mk1 .303.admittedly my gear is from guncity &tm but what the hell im having a ton of fun doing it myself and as we have a resident porker population round our duckshooting pond guess whats travelling with the 12guage!
 my recoil pad-chinese $6.00 jandals -bloody excellent !
 one comment-for some reason mine likes the 125gn tucker better than 123gn .303 is same -sprays 150gn rds like mad womens shit,but 180gn trundle down the line sweet as.

----------


## cambo

Finally managed to track down another mag for the rifle. 
Only problem is it is real bad quality compared to my other mag.
Bottom kept coming off and mag spring and follower drops out. Ended up giving the mag a few adjustments and the base stays on now. 
Also found out the bloddy thing jams in the rifle.
Is real tight to get to lock in place and then it is stuck in and needs a screwdriver to lever out.

Think I know what causes it though. The small cut outs are for the retainer/release. The crappy mag is in the pic on the left. 
There's quite a difference in the shape of the cut outs. 
I'm going to try and file/die grind them out a wee bit to see it that fixes the issue.

----------

